# 350 Legend for Deer



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Here we go again, right after I bought my 450 Bushmaster!
What's you alls take on this round, apparently lighter recoil and cheaper ammo!

Any of you guys got any experience with one of these or shoot it yet? Is everybody going to come up with a new round every couple of years just for something new to sell or to compete with the last straight wall or short mag rifle cartridge?!


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

https://winchester.com/350-Legend


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I have heard a little bit about them but not too much, seems like a marketing scheme to me for all these states with making these type of cartridges legal, I will not be getting rid of my 450, lighter recoil and cheaper ammo isn't gonna be enough for me to switch, besides I like having a little more power anyway and I have seen what a 450 can do to a deer, very devastating gun, hopefully someone who knows more about the 350 can chime in


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...fle-ammunition-for-sale/brand/winchester-ammo


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I can’t speak for the 350 Legend but the 357 Maximum is a death ray out to 200 yards on deer. Recoil is minimal in comparison to a 450 Bushmaster. It’s a fun round to shoot. The Legend case is a little longer plus it is rimless. I don’t think it will be the death of the 450 Bushmaster but will definitely cut into sales. 

There is conflicting info out there. Early reports are 9mm bullets but press releases also say .357”.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Once I site a rifle in I don't shoot that much so pricing isn't an issue, but recoil and noise because I have the short, Bushmaster with the muzzle brake, I haven't shot it that much doesn't seem too bad, but I'm old school and I really want a walnut stock bolt or lever action rifle in a straight wall! Says it has more ump than a 3030 or 243


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There are 8-10 threads in the firearms forums on the 350 Legend. They started months ago when it was first released at the SHOT show. Tons of info there.

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WHGPPreviouslyAwarded_Projects2014-2018_656600_7.pdf


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> I have heard a little bit about them but not too much, seems like a marketing scheme to me for all these states with making these type of cartridges legal, I will not be getting rid of my 450, lighter recoil and cheaper ammo isn't gonna be enough for me to switch, besides I like having a little more power anyway and I have seen what a 450 can do to a deer, very devastating gun, hopefully someone who knows more about the 350 can chime in


So it comes down to how dead you want your deer? Heck my .243 gets em' as dead as I want.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

skipper34 said:


> So it comes down to how dead you want your deer? Heck my .243 gets em' as dead as I want.


But you can’t use a .243 Winchester in the limited firearms zone.


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

I need a gun for my kids, this sounds like a perfect first gun them.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sounds like a great round for anyone who doesn't like recoil. A well placed bullet is the key to success not the size of the round. Since my 450 is new and works I'll stick with it for now though.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

For the women and children the 350 will be good. Same for a .44 and 357. I'm waiting for the 550.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> For the women and children the 350 will be good. Same for a .44 and 357. I'm waiting for the 550.


I figured you as a 650 kind of guy.


----------



## Yamirider (Oct 3, 2008)

Michigan Outdoors did a great comparison of the 450 vs 350 a couple episodes ago.


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I figured you as a 650 kind of guy.


Heard its gonna shoot 5600 f.p.s. and the shockwave alone on a clean miss will still kill a whitetail. Sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Yamirider said:


> Michigan Outdoors did a great comparison of the 450 vs 350 a couple episodes ago.


I wasnt overly impressed by the 350 on the comparison. I dont believe the guy doing it was either. Would be a good 100 yard good for kids.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Sparky23 said:


> I wasnt overly impressed by the 350 on the comparison. I dont believe the guy doing it was either. Would be a good 100 yard good for kids.


I agree when he shot the water jug st 200 yards the only thing it did was shake the jug.Not a 200 yard gun for deer hunting.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

graybeard said:


> I agree when he shot the water jug st 200 yards the only thing it did was shake the jug.Not a 200 yard gun for deer hunting.


FMJ Bullets do that.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> But you can’t use a .243 Winchester in the limited firearms zone.


Correct, so I use my TC Pro Hunter FX 50 cal or my 44 mag single shot. Either one will kill just as dead as all the others.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

I think I'm going to break out my FIL's .35 REM. There is virtually no functional difference in these rounds. One is illegal because we said so...


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

FISHMANMARK said:


> I think I'm going to break out my FIL's .35 REM. There is virtually no functional difference in these rounds. One is illegal because we said so...


If you compare the 350 legend vs 35 rem in a 180 gr bullet I see quite a difference at 300 yards. 350 has roughly 40% less energy at that distance. 35 rem is still very lethal at just under 1000 ft/lbs of energy. The legend is 604 ft/lbs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I will buy a 350 legend because I want one.I own plenty of rifles and I don't need any reason other then I want one.Plus it is always good to provide yourself with options.I like my big bores.Hell Some have even called me a recoil junky.My go to hand load for deer is a 45-70 with a 300gr jacketed hollow point traveling at 2300fps.If you do the math it is a pretty stout load as far as recoil goes.I took the break of my 450BM because the back blast is worse then the recoil.The 350 sounds like a really cool plinker round and heck might even take a deer or two with it.What ever you do have fun and enjoy being in the out doors.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just for sh!tz and giggles I do own a real muzzle loading cannon.I wish I could legally deer hunt with that.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

I have a 45/70 NEF laminated beauty and a .300 Ruger Ranch Compact....heck I'd get a 350 Legend...that Ruger is sweet for a guy 5' 5"  and easy on the stand or close blind...and around #6...AR magazine...and not breaking the bank...better than a 308 Savage 99 that just stays in the safe


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

this month I'll have been here 19 years...wow


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I was wondering about the 350 legend myself . Now I got to go back and read the articles posted


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

With any luck I will let you know before noon on Nov 15!!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

I’ll be watching the forum to see what the impressions are thru the season . An ar in 350 legend looks like it’s a shooter


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

My son and I will be on the same blind for his first opening day this year and will be sporting these two newest editions to the collection. Cannot wait!


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

what did you do to that Ruger (barrel) etc...inquiring minds want to know


----------



## fishpig (Mar 19, 2009)

Shot this doe with my .350 during the early antlerless season. 205 yard shot with 180gr Winchester power points. Entrance hole in front of her right shoulder, exit hole in pic. She made it about 60 yards.


----------



## Walt Donaldson (Feb 23, 2015)

My son's Great Grandfather bought him the Axis II by Savage, comes with an adjustable stock. I was impressed with how well it shot while sighting it in. He's a little young for it this year, but I plan to use it to adjust the doe population. I am also aware of a guy shooting his 350 at distances of 400 yards, but I'm not recommending that for an animal


----------



## Deskjockey1 (Jul 6, 2017)

I want a .350 in the CVA Scout. No one has them around GR. For the past two months I keep hearing "they're on order".


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Deskjockey1 said:


> I want a .350 in the CVA Scout. No one has them around GR. For the past two months I keep hearing "they're on order".


I am waiting to look at the same. I don't think CVA has released them yet.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

lot of $$ for one shot..so why?


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Here’s my daughter’s Savage Axis. The original stock was a bit long so I bought this Boyd’s for it. Plus dropped in a Timney trigger as the Axis doesn’t get the Accutrigger.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

nice dad, now to get her ambidextrous  That Boyd is sweet, will see if they make one for a Ruger Ranch (Compact)....may have to have my gunsmith shorten it


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm waiting for the CVA cascade, it's the bolt action they haven't released yet (2020).


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

found this for short action AR mag...https://www.boydsgunstocks.com/prod...ht-thumbhole-ruger-american-ranch-3zc244c06zz


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

NorthernMich said:


> nice dad, now to get her ambidextrous  That Boyd is sweet, will see if they make one for a Ruger Ranch (Compact)....may have to have my gunsmith shorten it


I’ve got their thumb hole stock on my Ruger Ranch 450.


----------



## TimDT (Nov 29, 2019)

Field report deer hunting last week with a 350 Legend. Ruger American Ranch rifle 16" barrel. Using Hornaday 170 GR factory Whitetail load. 70 yard shot at dusk, no snow. Was certain of a good chest shot but could not find hair or blood at the place the deer was standing. Finally found a decent blood trail in the woods following a deer trail. Found the deer 285' into the woods. The shot hit mid-chest just behind the shoulder and exited mid-chest further back on the animal. Looked like the 170 GR bullet took out one lung on the way in and hit the Liver on the way out.

Got the 350 legend it because it has very manageable recoil, unlike the 7MM Rem Mag I have been using. However, not used to tracking deer shot with the 7MM Mag. Normally has been shot and drop with the energy from a decently placed 7MM Mag kill.

I love the 350 Legend - a lot of fun to shoot and very accurate. May restrict myself to only shots that will take out both lungs and / or the heart and see... or just man-up to the 7MM recoil hunting up North.


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

ArrowFlinger said:


> I need a gun for my kids, this sounds like a perfect first gun them.


another good one is a cva in 44 mag. Literally zero recoil and mine is extremely accurate.


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Love my 350! Super accurate and gets job done! Opening day! And yesterday


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

350 is definitely here to stay. May even be the nail in the coffin for 357 Max once bullet selection gets better


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I've been wondering if there's any benefit to the .350 over the .450.. Looks like the .450 is a much better round. The .350 has the same trajectory as the .450 but the .450 retains far more energy.. And, if your using the new mossberg patriot 22" barreled .450, its pushing 2300fps.

https://gundigest.com/gear-ammo/ammunition/caliber-choice-straight-walled-cartridge-resurgence


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

CHASINEYES said:


> I've been wondering if there's any benefit to the .350 over the .450.. Looks like the .450 is a much better round. The .350 has the same trajectory as the .450 but the .450 retains far more energy.. And, if your using the new mossberg patriot 22" barreled .450, its pushing 2300fps.
> 
> https://gundigest.com/gear-ammo/ammunition/caliber-choice-straight-walled-cartridge-resurgence
> View attachment 463341


Less recoil and cheaper to shoot.


----------



## TheCrawdad (May 9, 2009)

Zkovach1175 said:


> another good one is a cva in 44 mag. Literally zero recoil and mine is extremely accurate.


 I bought the same rifle for my kids. It kills deer, but I'm not totally impressed with the accuracy. It seems to like the cheap Federal American eagle best, really sloppy with Hornady custom 240 xtp mag. Which bullets are you using? I'm in the market for something better..


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

CHASINEYES said:


> I've been wondering if there's any benefit to the .350 over the .450.. Looks like the .450 is a much better round. The .350 has the same trajectory as the .450 but the .450 retains far more energy.. And, if your using the new mossberg patriot 22" barreled .450, its pushing 2300fps.
> 
> https://gundigest.com/gear-ammo/ammunition/caliber-choice-straight-walled-cartridge-resurgence
> View attachment 463341


The first gun that my son, who is now 13, asked if we could continue shooting even after we had it dialed in.


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Esquire said:


> The first gun that my son, who is now 13, asked if we could continue shooting even after we had it dialed in.


And I enjoy shooting it as well. My 10 year old daughter will build up her confidence with the 350 in the spring as well.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Good points. I hadn't considered recoil. Coming from 12 gauge 1oz slugs, even the .450 is very tame to me.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheCrawdad said:


> I bought the same rifle for my kids. It kills deer, but I'm not totally impressed with the accuracy. It seems to like the cheap Federal American eagle best, really sloppy with Hornady custom 240 xtp mag. Which bullets are you using? I'm in the market for something better..


I bought my 7 yr old son the CVA Scout in 44 mag and it shoots the Hornady ammo very well. It’s really accurate and it performs well on deer also! That being said, I think I will be buying him a 350 legend before next season to extend his range some. 





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I went from an H&R ultra slug 12 gauge shooting Hornady sst's to a 350 legend. Might as well be a .22 mag with recoil. Three of us bought 350s before season and have killed 6 deer and 1 coyote. Distances varying from 40 yards to 185 yards. It is a very good deer gun.


CHASINEYES said:


> Good points. I hadn't considered recoil. Coming from 12 gauge 1oz slugs, even the .450 is very tame to me.


Sent from my LM-G820 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

I’d rather have the 450 hands down.
The woman killed her first deer free hand 20ft up with the 450 also and said she loved it.


----------

